# Giant Offset find & restoration.



## tennman73 (Jun 9, 2013)

I was in the market for a new smoker. My little New Braunsfel Hondo  serves me well but, is lacking in cooking space. I had seriously been eyeing the larger Old country smokers at academy. The ones I was looking at were around 399-499. Then I came across the deal of the century on craigslist. A massive













IMG953343.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 9, 2013





 custom offset made of 1/4 inch steel. It hadn't been used in a while but it was the same price as the academy smokers. I couldn't resist.


----------



## tennman73 (Jun 9, 2013)

I began grinding and sanding as soon I got it back home. 













IMG_20130607_174622.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 9, 2013


----------



## tennman73 (Jun 9, 2013)

The smoker looked rough but was still very solid and just needed some TLC. I don't think ive slept since I got it.













IMG_20130607_174551.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 9, 2013


----------



## seenred (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice find!  When you get that bad boy cleaned up, you'll have to show it off with some qview!

Red


----------



## tennman73 (Jun 9, 2013)

Heres some before and afters. 













IMG_20130607_174644.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 9, 2013


















IMG_20130608_172226.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 9, 2013


----------



## tennman73 (Jun 9, 2013)

Paint makes a difference .













IMG_20130608_161725.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 9, 2013
__ 1





..












IMG_20130608_161735.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 9, 2013


----------



## tennman73 (Jun 9, 2013)

I took it for a 13 hour  spin today. Ribs and Brisket.













IMG_20130609_064857.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 9, 2013


















IMG_20130609_114048.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 9, 2013


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow, it looks like a new cooker! Fabolous work!


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 9, 2013)

Ha ha...Cute little girl and a WHAT A BEAUTIFUL SMOKER.!     I'm jealous, that's awesome.


----------



## ajbert (Jun 9, 2013)

Mayhap some day I will get to where you are now.  Looks great to me!


----------



## brianrdarroch (Jun 9, 2013)

You did a fantastic job on that restoration!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 10, 2013)

Good job.....  Very nice design of a smoker...    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.....  Dave


----------



## tennman73 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. It was a lot of work. I still need to clean and paint the trailer. I cant decide on a color.


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow. What an amazing find for that kind of money. Nice job on the restoration. :yahoo:


----------



## tennman73 (Jun 12, 2013)

I fabed up a diffuser today. Firing up the smoker around midnight to try it out. Gonna smoke a butt and ribs. 













IMG_20130612_193615.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 12, 2013


----------



## tennman73 (Jun 12, 2013)

IMG_20130612_193655.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 12, 2013


----------



## cwalk (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks Nice brother, that was à highway robbery for that cooler. I have the old country from academy and was thinkn of fabing it up to à trailor. Happy smoking


----------



## tennman73 (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, everything turned out great. The diffuser did its job, I had an even 250 clear across the surface even next to the fire box.












IMG_20130613_102817.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 13, 2013


















IMG_20130613_102824.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Jun 13, 2013


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice job! That thing looks great... and so does the meat.


----------



## jeffed76 (Jun 13, 2013)

That smoker looks great, I've got grill envy!  I love Craigslist.  I just got an upright brinkman with mods already done for almost nothing.


----------



## xman (Jul 17, 2013)

wow, great job! I am about to start a smaller restoration. What paint do you use for the exterior? Sorry i'm pretty new to all this. Got this one for nothin. Any advice would help













IMG_1153.JPG



__ xman
__ Jul 17, 2013


















IMG_1152.JPG



__ xman
__ Jul 17, 2013


















IMG_1151.JPG



__ xman
__ Jul 17, 2013


----------



## jeffed76 (Jul 17, 2013)

Xman said:


> wow, great job! I am about to start a smaller restoration. What paint do you use for the exterior? Sorry i'm pretty new to all this. Got this one for nothin. Any advice would help


I'm no pro, but anything hi-temp should do.  I bought some at home depot in the spray can recently.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great restoration, and what a steal! Nice work!


----------



## metaluno67 (Jul 17, 2013)

Xman said:


> wow, great job! I am about to start a smaller restoration. What paint do you use for the exterior? Sorry i'm pretty new to all this. Got this one for nothin. Any advice would help
> Got auto parts store and get some header paint. Very high temp.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gary morris (Jul 17, 2013)

Hiya Xman, not sure what you would call it over in [color= rgb(70, 70, 70)]Sicily, Italy, could you get it online?  The paint we get over here in the UK would be high temperature engine block paint.[/color]


----------



## xman (Jul 20, 2013)

Ya I found it, thanks! Grinding away


----------



## tennman73 (Aug 2, 2013)

Xman said:


> wow, great job! I am about to start a smaller restoration. What paint do you use for the exterior? Sorry i'm pretty new to all this. Got this one for nothin. Any advice would help


Sorry, I've been away from the forum a while. Too much OT at work. I used Rustoleum brand, High temp paint. It came in quart size can and I rolled it on with a smooth texture roller. 













020066777852lg.jpg



__ tennman73
__ Aug 2, 2013


----------

